
Should I redesign my current job's crappy CMS? - ancollins
I&#x27;ve been thinking about redesigning this software since I got here.  I work at a college, and they could desperately use a site redesign among other things.  However, no one seems to be interested in trying to do it even though it would solve lots of problems.<p>Just wondering how many people have experienced something like this and if they have followed the urge to do it and had it turn out well.
======
smt88
No, for many reasons.

1\. Colleges are usually slow, tech-challenged bureaucracies. Your redesign
would be likely blocked by red tape.

2\. There are a million battle-tested, open-source CMS systems with thriving
communities. Your college needs a migration, not a redesign.

3\. Are these "problems" caused by the CMS worth a lot of thankless, tedious
work? Probably not, in the long run.

------
davelnewton
There's no general way to answer this question.

I've rewritten a number of systems. Sometimes it goes great. Sometimes not so
much.

Rather than rewriting from scratch consider using an OTS system--there are
many.

------
ocdtrekkie
Do you want it to be your fault forever? If it isn't "yours to manage",
realize that it will be if you take the project on.

------
edimaudo
Redesigns are a lot of work. You sould think through it carefully before
taking on this venture.

